# G'day all!



## wilorg (Feb 20, 2007)

G'day all. I'm Wilorg, a working director and (often) tech, living and working in Europe, although I hail (sort of ) from Canada. I am currently dividing my time between projects completing my M.F.A. in Theatre Directing at Middlesex University in London under the truly excellent Leon Rubin. I have been working in the theatre since I was a little boy (so that makes it well over 40 years now) and I came across this forum while researching a project, and I am so glad that it exists.

I live in Zurich when I am not in London ( and it is nowhere near as exotic and high-flying a life as it sounds) and pretty much take any decent job that comes my way.

Can't think of anything to add, but if you want to know more, or just say hi, just ask.

Wilorg


----------



## soundlight (Feb 20, 2007)

Welcome aboard! (As I have said many times to many people.)

Sounds like an interesting life!


----------



## Van (Feb 20, 2007)

Ah Zurich ! London! Paris! Portland Oregon ! oh sorry just having daydream there for a minute 

Glad to have you aboard.


----------



## dvlasak (Feb 21, 2007)

Welcome to COntrol Booth! Please contribute to the forums!! Ah, Europe!!

Dennis


----------



## Chris15 (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to Controlbooth.

Hmm. Europe. Land of international day trips. And hey, they even are close to having the right voltage.


----------

